# Using my older Polk speakers as satellites?



## alewisdvm (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello, 
Curious for any recommendations.
My old speakers that are getting replaced include: A center polk csi3, pair of R50's, R30's and R15's.

I am still waiting in other forums for advice on what new bookshelf speakers to get for new fronts and a new center, but I was wondering:

Would it be worthwhile NOT to get new surround sound speakers. Could I use the R50's as satellites? maybe teh Csi3 as a rear center channel?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Surrounds are the least critical speaker. I'd definitely consider spending more on the fronts and not replacing the surrounds.


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

Second that.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

No problem!!!! Do it....

Just don't forget to timbre match the front speakers :T


----------



## alewisdvm (Jul 8, 2010)

How can you reall do that. My sofa is all the way up against the other wall. I have room to put the R50 towers at each corner of the sofa, I even have a little gap space to sneak in maybe an extra P2030 or P2031p as a rear center.  But, when the surrounds are so close to your head, can you really properly establish a good surround sound effect?

Also, out of curiosity. The P2030's or P2031's are such a good deal, I was considering setting up the entire room with them. 
2 fronts, a center, 2 rears mounted higher above the head on the wall. Maybe even 2 additional fronts that can sit much higher up on the wall unit.

Lastly, if anyone can help. I was worried about the P2031's being 4ohm, and using a Onkyo 807.


----------



## alewisdvm (Jul 8, 2010)

I think I read somewhere something about the P2031's ideally having 300W at 4ohm, but the 807 only does 250W at 4 ohm???Sorry, not to good at this stuff. 

Should I just stick with the P2030's if that is the case. I certainly don't wanter to undermine the quality of the speaker's output with an insufficient receiver. I plan to probably run 2 subwoofers anyway.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Stick with the 2030p and a separate sub. Less $$, 8ohms, and if you're crossing over at 80hx, you won't miss the low end.


----------

